# Have you used time code on a live show? If so, could you take my brief survey?



## JohnHuntington (May 31, 2012)

cellspacing="1" style="width: 100%"
|- 
| align="right" width="1%" | To:
| width="98%" | ALL
| align="right" | 1 of 1
|-



style="width: 100%"
|- align="right"
| colspan="3" |
34023.1

|- 
| I'm editing the time code chapter of my new
book
edition (which should be out later this summer), and I want to see the state of the market.

If you have used time code on a live show, can you take my five minute survey? Details
here
.

I'll announce the results at the Show Control
Case Study session in Vegas
during Infocomm.

After Infocomm I'll also post the results on the blog.

Thanks!

John
|-


----------



## porkchop (Jun 1, 2012)

Hope that helps, had to leave a few blank because I don't know the detailed specifics of which version of time code we use.


----------



## SanTai (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of shows?

Companies doing pyromusicals are a heavy user of time code. For some examples take a look at this event:
L'International des Feux Loto-Québec presented by TELUS
or
News
or
HANNOVER.DE - 22nd International Firework Competition


I do not know if pyromusicals are the kind of shows you are interested in so I have not filled in the form yet. If not, are arena shows worth including?


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 2, 2012)

SanTai said:


> What kind of shows?




Those are all fine, I'm mostly just wondering about the most popular frame rate, etc...

Thanks!

John


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 2, 2012)

That's fine, thanks!

John


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a reminder, this survey closes Monday! I have over 100 responses already, thanks!

John


----------



## SanTai (Jun 11, 2012)

JohnHuntington said:


> Just a reminder, this survey closes Monday! I have over 100 responses already, thanks!
> 
> John



Well Done!

Please let us know the results after you have presented them at the conference.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Jun 27, 2012)

I posted the results here.

Thanks to everyone who responded!

John


----------



## Drawmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Great thread, 
I'm looking for info for sync and trigger from LTC. Master LTC is "Time of Day" format. 

Gear is; 
2 Computers with MADI cards
1 Digico SD7

Software;
Reaper on both Computers

Current Interconnect;
Assigned smart key on SD7 triggers DAWs to start playback. 

Main Computer is MTC Master, back up Computer is Slave. 
Both computers run multi track fireworks music with one stem sending FSK to fireworks. 


Production;
New Years countdown Fireworks

Question;
I want to slave both Computers to the time of day LTC generated by OB van, and to start playback on Reaper loaded computers at 2330 hours, and stay synced to LTC. 

Any suggestions experiences appreciated.


----------

